# Very happy with my new A3



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

New member here so bear with me. Have been driving my Lava Gray A3 for over a month now. Fantastic car. It just does everything very well. And the DSG is a blast!!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Very happy with my new A3 (Jeffaz)*

Great, but.. uh.. You might want to try going over to the A3 (8P) forum for the newer A3s.


----------

